# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

This past week the lake access committee was finally able to get out and make 
some trails. Luckily we missed the heavy snows last night and that should 
help them stay open for a bit. Currently there are trails in Creel Bay, the 
Casino area, the Towers area to Bud Bay & the 6th tower, East Bay to the Camp 
entrance and from the boat ramp to the storm sewer area, Ackerman Acres to 
Foughty's and Haybale, and East Bay Campground/Black Tiger area. Special 
thanks not only to the access committee, but also Woodland Resort, the Casino, 
Ackerman's, and East Bay Campground as these folks are also doing their own 
trails to help anglers. As for fishing the walleye fishing's been quite good, 
perch fishing a bit slow, and pike fishing good as well. Walleye anglers are 
reporting good success in the shallower 10-20 foot zones in the am & pm hours 
and a decent bite during the day out on the gravel humps and points in the 15-
24 foot zones. Buckshots, raps, and nils tipped with minnows or minnow heads; 
or sonars and chubby darters have all been working. Some of the better areas 
include Doc Hagens, Bud Bay, the Casino area, Mission Bay, East Bay near the 
camp entrance and Stromme Addition area, Foughty's Point, and Black Tiger 
Bay. A few perch are being caught in the mouth and north end of Creel Bay, 
the Casino area, Black Tiger Bay, and Jerusalem Bay. Lake Irvin has also been 
really good for walleye fishing, but access is much more limited due to the 
heavy snowfall. Pike fishing and spearing remain good in Jerusalem Bay, 
Walfords Bay, and Sweetwater/Morrison. Irvin's been slow for some reason this 
year. While there are some trails on the lake, the snow cover is heavy and 
those wishing to be more mobile may want to use snowmobiles. Four wheel drive 
is essential if you plan on driving off any of the trails. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be fairly good for walleyes and pike, but 
remains slow for perch. The biggest problem has been mobility due to the 
heavy snow cover on the lake. While the local Access group and the resorts 
are keeping a main trail system open, getting off the trails to do any 
exploring is getting quite difficult even with a 4x4 vehicle. Those wishing 
to venture around to look for fish should plan on using snowmobiles or travel 
in groups with 4x4 vehicles. Some of the better walleye fishing has been 
coming from Doc Hagens, Bud & Old Mill Bays, Rocky/Military Points, the north 
end of Creel Bay, the trees around Swansons Point near the Casino, 57 bridge, 
Mission Bay, Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, and Black Tiger Bay on Devils 
Lake and the north and east areas of Lake Irvin. Try jigging raps, nils, 
buckshots, kastmasters, and Swedish pimples with a minnow or minnow head. 
Also, jigging with sonars and chubby darters has been working as well. Pike 
fishing remains good in Walfords Bay and Jerusalem Bay on Devils Lake, 
Morrison Lake to the north, or Lake Irvin. Smelt or herring fished with 
tipups continues to be the best bet. Perch fishing remains slow with a few 
people catching some fish each day, but it's more of a hit and miss deal. 
Some areas where perch are being caught is near Military Point, the Dome house 
area, the Casino, Skadsens, and Black Tiger Bay. Hali's, kastmasters, small 
raps, buckshots, ratsos, and some of the new Northland grubs tipped with 
waxworms, spikes, or minnows/heads all work at times. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

